# Ipamorelin



## FatRabbitToo (Nov 6, 2018)

Has anybody tried Ipamorelin? How does it compare to other peptides? What would be best peptide for fat loss and muscle mass?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2018)

I tried it.

It's just like all the other peptides.

Which means it does basically nothing. 

Just go to bed and hour early and you will see similar results.


----------



## snake (Nov 7, 2018)

Been there, done that. Got zero out of it. You will come to this concluding also in time.


----------



## FatRabbitToo (Nov 7, 2018)

Thank you for replies. I'm getting a feeling the general consensus is that peptides are worthless.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 7, 2018)

Was just prescribed this if I wanted to start taking. I havent been sleeping well so that;s why.
Going to bed earlier only means being awake in bed more.

I checked out online and from I see it causes bloating and fatigue if you dont time it right.
I think im gonna pass.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 7, 2018)

FatRabbitToo said:


> Thank you for replies. I'm getting a feeling the general consensus is that peptides are worthless.



correcto

spent a lot of coin trying this & that in 2011/2012/2013 when they first hit the scene

save your dollars for real gear


----------

